# Quoting.



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

What is the process for using the quote tab. I never get the blue box.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I have that problem using Internet Explorer (which is what I normally use). When I switch to Chrome I can do quotes.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, if you are not having problems with the ht software, and you would like to respond to someones post, you click the quote box and the entire post will pull up. Then you can respond to the entire post or delete parts of the post that are unnecessary to your response.....then you click the Post box to post it. Sounds as if maybe you are having some issues with the software and Sheila has mentioned how you may address this by trying google chrome as your browser.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

When I click the quote the little bars do their thing at the top, then I just get the topic box. I'll try chrome. Thanks Shelia and Vol.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I switched from explorer to firefox and everything works as it should now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJH said:


> When I click the quote the little bars do their thing at the top, then I just get the topic box. I'll try chrome. Thanks Shelia and Vol.


Or Firefox like IH 1586.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Do you have to create another account when switching browsers?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No. May have to log in again.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

TJH said:


> Do you have to create another account when switching browsers?


No. Simply enter username and password.


----------

